# Building another Girls Black Phantom



## rlhender (Jan 27, 2014)

Here are a few pics of my build, In need of a few parts for this bike. Tank,USA Typhoon Cords, Painted guard and seat


----------



## jpromo (Jan 27, 2014)

I have an original black phantom guard; it'd need new paint to match the condition of the frame. I expect any one would, though.


----------

